# open repair biceps femoris



## wchristensen (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr. did an open repair of lateral collateral ligament and primary repair of biceps femoris. I have the LCL but need the biceps femoris repair.....anyone know the anwser??? HELP PLEASE ! 
w.c


----------



## preserene (Oct 5, 2010)

*27385 *Suture of Quadriceps or hamstring muscle rupture; primary procedure.
The long head of the biceps femoris makes the Hamstring . So the biceps femoris can be coded for hamstring. Also note the code holds good for quadriceps also. 
This is a primary repair( Suture) too.
But if yu can give info about what was the actual repair procedure undertaken appropriate code could be assgned. 
Any way ,I hope this gives some clue to procedure with more specificity


----------



## wchristensen (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmmm...why didn't I think of that..I think you're code is on the money..Thanks...WC


----------

